# Husband left again ... what to do ?



## Jelly (Jan 11, 2013)

*we been married for 6 months today and together for 2yr & 7 months . Since we got married my husband run away from about a day or one week to his family house who don't like me. He would fight with me on the phone or online and say he are done but when we meet up to talk face to face . He change the story say that he love , want , miss me and make a mistake by leave but dose it again after one week or some time . I'm so hurt , sad , heartbroken because i don't want to end the married but I'm tried of it .... Help Me  *


----------



## LdyVenus (Dec 1, 2012)

Let him go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jelly (Jan 11, 2013)

i do let him go but when we talk face to face. He come back home


----------



## caladan (Nov 2, 2012)

So stop talking face to face.


----------



## mazapantera (Jan 9, 2013)

Imagen after 6 years ofbeing married how sad you would feel compare to now. You are a person that has feeling he cant treat you like a object and do whatever he wants witn you.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

ahhh yes...the runner. 

I'm married to one. Well...getting ready to serve him. When we would argue or fight or he would stub his toe he'd be packed and out the door run to his parents house where he was coddled and spoiled. Mommy and daddy would give him everything he needed...except the vision to 'man up' and be a husband. 

My stbxh NEVER came back on his own. I HAD to go get him. You say yours comes back after a face to face...is that you begging for him to come back or is he wanting too? No matter...either way he's controlling you...he's not liking what's happening at home...an argument isn't going 'his way'...you said something he didn't like or you simply stuck up for himself...and he gets off leaving so you can chase him...he may even dig on the 'honeymoon phase'...you know the 'good stuff' when he first gets back...then the cycle starts all over again. 

And iit won't stop. Let him go.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 11, 2013)

after he left and we talk online or phone . we meet up because we have a place together and try to talk it out . one hour of talking , he say sorry , love , want , make a mistake ..


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Jelly-He acts as if he is 16 y/o....tell him either, A-goodbye, B-stop running or I'm walking, C-Trial seperation and NC for at least a month.


----------



## nothingleft (Aug 22, 2012)

Stella Moon said:


> ahhh yes...the runner.
> 
> I'm married to one. Well...getting ready to serve him. When we would argue or fight or he would stub his toe he'd be packed and out the door run to his parents house where he was coddled and spoiled. Mommy and daddy would give him everything he needed...except the vision to 'man up' and be a husband.
> 
> ...


wow! that sounds just like my ex bf, same thing! as soon as i would confront him with an issue he bolted and i chased him back everytime, what a fool i was! i am finally learning now after 6 breakups that i deserve better than this scared, emotionally abusive jerk! i would move on if i were you, i finally am


----------

